# Where can I buy hasegawa cutting board in Europe?



## Hubert (Apr 27, 2021)

I am sorry, but I have no idea where to put this question. If this is the wrong place, please move it somewhere. I found shops on USA/CANADA but can't find on Europe


----------



## JDA_NC (Apr 27, 2021)

This thread will be of interest to you: Cutting boards in Europe


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 27, 2021)

Haku: 10 tulosta hakuehdolla "Hasegawa"


Meiltä löydät suomen eturivin kokkien käyttämät laadukkaat ja käsintehdyt veitset. Myymme japanilaisia ja eurooppalaisia laatuveitsiä.




kikiknives.com


----------



## Pertti (Apr 27, 2021)

Japanese sharpening stones | Hiomakivi.fi English


Quality Japanese sharpening stones and whetstones for knives. Naniwa, Shapton, Cerax, Suehiro, Morihei, Atoma. Our goal is to offer you one of the best-valued whetstones and knives from the higher end of the range. These stones are used in kitchens and workshops all over.




www.whetstone.fi


----------



## Helicon (Apr 27, 2021)

The only place I've seen the FSB model for sale in Europe is here: Hasegawa Tagliere giapponese con nucleo in legno superficie dura

But they're perpetually out of stock, and I'm not even sure they ship outside of Italy.

Similarly, kiriknives.com doesn't seem to ship outside Finland... at least not when I last checked.


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 27, 2021)

Where in Europe do you live?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 27, 2021)

Im in Canada but ordered mine from Japan: 








Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Light-Weight Cutting Board


Product Information Brand: HASEGAWA Model: SRK20-4123 / SRK20-4626 Material: Wood (Core), Specialized Rubber Product type: Cutting Boards Country of origin: Japan 410 x 230 mm: Thickness: 20 mm, Item weight (approx): 1300 g, Shipping weight (approx): 2300 g 460 x 260 mm: Thickness: 20 mm, Item...




www.globalkitchenjapan.com





Global kitchen Japan often has 15% off sales (In the past there’s been one during golden week, which is very soon).


----------



## esoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Stumbled across this while trying to find decent shipping to Canada HASEGAWA FSR soft cutting board


----------



## esoo (Apr 27, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Im in Canada but ordered mine from Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem with them is the spendy shipping right now via DHL - 3/4 the price of a single cutting board in shipping.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 27, 2021)

esoo said:


> Problem with them is the spendy shipping right now via DHL - 3/4 the price of a single cutting board in shipping.


Yeah, but when I ordered i got a 300x500x20 and a 350x600x25 plus a couple yamada woks, so the shipping wasn’t so bad. But yes, if getting a single item it isn’t great to only have DHL (used to be nice when there was EMS or ePacket).


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Apr 28, 2021)

eBay worked for me though I am in UK









HASEGAWA Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board | eBay


When you find the board is roo slipperly, apply dish soap with scrab and make scratch on the surface. Not appropriate for the use with sharp nife like DEBA nife. It will make a hole on the cutting board.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Matus (Apr 28, 2021)

You can find Asahi boards at JNS:






Kitchen Tools - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Helicon (Apr 28, 2021)

osakajoe said:


> Where in Europe do you live?


Ireland, as in my profile. But I tested out shipping addresses in a few countries and none of them seemed to work (for Kikiknives anyway).


----------



## Sdo (Apr 28, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Ireland, as in my profile. But I tested out shipping addresses in a few countries and none of them seemed to work (for Kikiknives anyway).


I have just tried on Kikiknives and it works to me... 35€ shipping...

Cheers!


----------



## KO88 (Apr 30, 2021)

Also here: Archives des Utensils - Sushi-Robots


----------



## Hubert (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you guys, finally, one person told me on priv what is available in my city - Wroclaw in Poland (I was shocked because I had a problem finding it in the Internet and looked e.g. In Finland, etc.)
I bought it from Unique Japanese knives, vintage porcelain & utensils!


----------



## moderncooking (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey folks, I'll be listing a selection from both Asahi and Hasegawa next week. Shipping from Germany


----------



## moderncooking (Nov 9, 2021)

So, they are now live if you are looking for them we have two board types available from today. Hasegawa and Asahi






Cook & Tableware - Cookware - Cutting Boards - Modern Cooking







moderncooking.com


----------



## ikarus (Nov 27, 2021)

I got my Hasegawa cutting board from Knive Art in Germany.

Knife Art - Handgemachte Messer aus aller Welt

Lukas is very nice to work with. Just contact him and see what he can do for you.


----------

